# New Area for Motorhomes in Sitges, Catalunya.



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

On 29th August 2009 (10:30 a.m) the new Motorhome area in Sitges, Catalunya will be officially inaugurated.

The area is situated in the shopping estate (Capbravo, Aldi, Furniture shops etc) on the outskirts of Sitges and there is a bus service from the area to the centre of Sitges.

The name of the road where the area is situated: Carrer dels derets humans.

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...9&z=17&iwloc=A

POIs: 
N 41º 15'02" , E 1º 48' 50" 
N 41.24779 E 1.81380 (Tom Tom)

It is not forbidden to park/station in Sitges but in July and August it is becoming more and more difficult even for cars but if there is space you can park/station along the beach front but in the Summer it is recommended that you spend the night in the area.

The mayor has promised to find space for a second area closer to the beach area for next year but this will depend on the use given to this first area.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm, the map link brings up the centre of Madrid!


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

pippin said:


> Hmm, the map link brings up the centre of Madrid!


Hi Pippin:

Just rechecked and there appears to be an error somewhere!

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sour...51,1.81033&spn=0.004396,0.008229&z=17&iwloc=A

Try it again.

RUMomo


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That works!

I wonder if it will be a tad noisy, being so close to the autopista.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that is a bit of good news for some I am sure. it is similar as camp town in Brighton in Sitges.A really lovely place though. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_it is similar as camp town in Brighton in Sitges._

I don't quite follow that bit Cabby.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

pippin said:


> _it is similar as camp town in Brighton in Sitges._
> 
> I don't quite follow that bit Cabby.


Dorothy has a lot of friends there!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pippin said:


> I don't quite follow that bit Cabby.


It is a popular gay resort town, like Brighton is in the UK.

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sitges*

 Ciao tutti,
good to see Spain catching up with Germany, France and Italy with motorhome areas.
hasta lluego,
eddied
:wave:hi peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Had an early night last night. Yes it has become a Gay resort similar to Brighton, in fact I think half of Brighton moves there in the winter.It keeps the town alive with good bars and cafes.We stayed at a campsite about 15 mins walk away.A little bit like Benidorm as well, but not so tawdy.Worth a visit though.

You are up early Gerald. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*it is similar as camp town in Brighton in Sitges. *

It was still a queer bit of writing!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nowt queer as folk you know. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
In case you are not aware, :roll: :roll: the area in Brighton known as Kemp town (after the well known designer/builder). this is an area mainly having the Gay community, so it has been called unofficially as Camp town.
It is very similar to Sitges where the rainbow also shines.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, what a gay day!


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
thanks for the info, were heading that way.
tomnjune


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Suspect Sitges has been gay longer than Brighton

From Town Centre you will need to follow signs to Poligon Mas Alba


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

Some more photos taken on the day of the inauguration:


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

Some more:



Sorry no more - have been able to sort photos and upload better ones!!

Thanks Olley!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the photos - but they are smaller than a postage stamp and clicking on them has no effect.

Can some clever clogs who knows about these things tell him how to get them bigger and/or clickable?

I am a numpty at that sort of thing!


----------



## RUMomo (Jul 25, 2009)

pippin said:


> Thanks for the photos - but they are smaller than a postage stamp and clicking on them has no effect.
> 
> Can some clever clogs who knows about these things tell him how to get them bigger and/or clickable?
> 
> I am a numpty at that sort of thing!


Sorry pippin but when I make them bigger they lose in resolution. I've tried to fix them but no go. Will try again tomorrow.

Can you fix them Jim??

Thanks. RUMomo.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

I expect it will be declared a "Site Of National Beauties" !!   

I cannot believe intelligent people spend there holidays in dumps like this. They have he means to Camp anywhere in the whole of Europe, and they choose to sit cheek by jowel in a Car Park.  :? :? :? Still, as they say "It takes all sorts" Andy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Momo, I don't think you will do much with the picture quality, unless you increase the file size. The first 3 are only just over 11KB, are you using a picture resizer programme? if so change it so you get a file size of around 60KB, the pictures should be bigger and better.

Olley


----------

